# Ohio University MFA fall 2011



## Splatterpunk (Mar 25, 2011)

Well the suspense is killing me.  I had a brief email exchange with a professor at the beginning of March and then...nothing.  Has anybody heard anything yet?


----------



## Splatterpunk (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll take any info.  Interviews?  Rejections?  Wait listed?


----------



## Splatterpunk (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks like some folks found out last year on this date so I'm hoping (maybe unrealistically) that I'll hear something today.  VERY anxious right now...


----------



## Splatterpunk (Apr 1, 2011)

Acceptance/rejection letters were mailed today.


----------



## Rushmoreman (Apr 4, 2011)

Accepted!  Now just have to decide between this and Temple.  

Ohio gives mad scholarships.  Anyone know anyone who went there?


----------



## Splatterpunk (Apr 5, 2011)

Rushmoreman, how were you notified, if you don't mind me asking?  I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Rushmoreman (Apr 5, 2011)

Splatterpunk,

Got an e-mail on the 1st that said they were also sending out letters, but haven't received the letter yet.  If you didn't receive the e-mail, you'll probably be waitlisted ...   I was rejected from 3 schools out of 5, and this is the 2nd year I've applied for school, so it can be hard, but don't fret.


----------



## blah (May 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Rushmoreman:
> Accepted!  Now just have to decide between this and Temple.
> 
> Ohio gives mad scholarships.  Anyone know anyone who went there?



Temple dropout advising you against Temple.

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...810026226#2810026226


----------

